# Good place to buy perfume for less?



## poocatgrrl (Dec 17, 2006)

I want to buy Prada, but I'm wondering if there are any discount sites that I could get it cheaper from?  I'm worried about authenticity, so thought I would see if anyone has any experience with a particular e-tailer?  

Also, would you buy perfume off eBay? or would you be worried it was watered down or something?  Thanks!


----------



## dreamlynx (Dec 18, 2006)

perfume.com is a good site...


----------



## poocatgrrl (Dec 18, 2006)

Thank you--I'll give that site a try.


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 18, 2006)

Perfumania. It's usually at outlets.


----------



## poocatgrrl (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_Perfumania. It's usually at outlets._

 
Thanks! I want to go to the outlet center (about 45 min from me), but I think I better wait til after the holidays--it must be sheer madness out there this week. :eek2:


----------



## starshapedshard (Feb 11, 2007)

My TJMaxx had like 10 bottles last time I went.  That was a couple of months ago thogh. They were only like $30.


----------

